# SuSE Netzwerkkonfiguration



## ThomasCH (5. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

wenn ich mit Yast meine Netzwerkkarte konfiguriere, welche Dateien, mal abgesehen von ifcfg-eth0, werden dann angelegt/bearbeitet?

Danke im Voraus

ThomasCH


----------



## Gary Schotter (5. Juli 2004)

locate ifcfg-eth0 ergibt bei mir genau 0 Treffer (SuSE 9.1 pro)

(du könntest mal mit kdesu yast2 aufrufen, evt. mit strace, tee und grep verknüpft... ich weiß leider at hoc keine genaue Anweisung dazu).


----------



## RedWing (5. Juli 2004)

Du kannst auch in der Datei:
/var/log/YaST2/y2log.SuSEconfig

Gruß

RedWing


----------

